# Sakai sharpener coming to visit on April 18th



## JBroida (Apr 11, 2016)

For any of you in and around LA, a friend of ours is coming to visit from Sakai. He is currently a knife sharpener out there, but is trying to learn more about other aspects of the knife making world. He's going to be hanging out with us for a few days, and we asked him if he could come in and talk about/do some sharpening here in the store. I will try to post some live video of the day if i can. Here's a link with a bit more information...

https://www.facebook.com/events/165...gular&feed_story_type=117&action_history=null

Its a pretty casual event, and while there wont be any flat out lecture, he will be sharpening and talking about sharpening all day. He's also really good with scissor and tool sharpening, so we will be doing a bit of that as well.

Hope some of you can make it.

-Jon


----------



## jklip13 (Apr 11, 2016)

Please move to New York


----------



## JBroida (Apr 11, 2016)

jklip13 said:


> Please move to New York



haha... i really need to get out there later this year/early next year. Everyone i know out there has been bugging me to come and visit. I was joking with some friends who are moving out there about opening up a mini-jki in a corner of their new restaurant... like a JKI booth  Then i just need to figure out how to be in 2 places at once.


----------



## jklip13 (Apr 11, 2016)

Oh come on, your son must be old enough to run things in NYC


----------



## JBroida (Apr 11, 2016)

jklip13 said:


> Oh come on, your son must be old enough to run things in NYC



we're working on it... he's got the movement of sharpening down and practices with a wood knife


----------



## brianh (Apr 11, 2016)

jklip13 said:


> Please move to New York



+1


----------



## TheDispossessed (Apr 11, 2016)

Hey now. I'm moving my family to LA this summer so let's keep JKI right where it is.


jklip13 said:


> Please move to New York


----------



## JBroida (Apr 11, 2016)

TheDispossessed said:


> Hey now. I'm moving my family to LA this summer so let's keep JKI right where it is.



watch... jon's gonna move out here after you


----------



## jklip13 (Apr 11, 2016)

JBroida said:


> watch... jon's gonna move out here after you



good call


----------



## osakajoe (Apr 22, 2016)

How was Kondou-sans visit?


----------



## JBroida (Apr 22, 2016)

nice... we had a good time hanging out and sharpening. He's traveling around the US for the next little bit.


----------

